# Sand Flea has reluctantly accepted



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Spread the word the Flea is October angler of the month. Open forum for details (poll).


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*B R A V O ! ! ! *


----------



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

CONGRATS!


----------

